# Creative Pricing?



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

If you're going to take the 'michael' might as well do it style









Item #180170561704


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the size of the pictures









Regards,

Russ.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

That's just very, very wrong. I wonder if the seller works for QVC?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> That's just very, very wrong. I wonder if the seller works for QVC?


I just LOVE watching the Poljot hour on QVC. I really like Poljots, but thier pricing is a laugh..


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

10/10 for optimism, even more ambitious than the post on another forum wanting Â£250 for a second hand Strela !









Julian L


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> even more ambitious than the post on another forum wanting Â£250 for a second hand Strela !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah but he mentioned "the space race" in his ad. bumps it up by 100% easy!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Bidding History - 0 Bids.

Kind of says it all really!


----------

